# Chloe and Bella Polish Company



## normajean2008 (Jul 27, 2014)

This is a review of a new nail polish from a new indie company, as well as a review on the company owner's behavior involving my purchase.  Others may have a different experience, but I wanted to get the word out about mine.  This post is kind of long because it is a dual review.

Last week in the enablers-shopping thread, a new indie nail polish company was posted, called Chloe and Bella, based out of Florida.  

They were having a 50% flash sale for their opening online.  (A valued regular member posted about the new company/sale deal, so I do know the promotion posted in that thread wasn't company sponsored) 

I decided to order one nail polish to try them out for quality of service and product.  It was shipped fast, and received in good condition.  However, I was not happy with what I received, compared to what they advertised. 

The color I picked was called "Black Opal", and was listed as a medium coverage in 1-coat, full coverage in 3-coats... with flashes of blue, black, copper, red, purple (like an opal, duh, lol).  The original swatch photos provided online had no indication it was shown over a dark colored base.  (While all the other polishes they sell were labeled as such when they were layered)

In all the stock photos there is very heavy color flashing, from all angles, on both nail swatches and bottle photos (even the straight on viewing angle).  So I expected to get a slightly sheer blackened base nail polish, that builds up fully opaque as shown in approx 3-coats, with full color flashing that changes with movement in the light. 

What I received was an almost clear, very sheer purple polish with a slight blackened base to it.  It had very minimal color flashing only along the edges of the bottle (and only after multiple movements under the light...it made me work for it), and mostly stayed a static deep shimmer purple color.  

I then swatched different layers of the polish on a white background.  Both over a black base and by itself.  The polish I received was super sheer, like you get with french manicure type pale colors (only a dirty purple sparkle sheer)... and had absolutely no color flashing on any swatch, other than purple.  I did a 1-coat swatch and a 3-coat swatch over black bases.  Also, a 1-coat, 3-coat, and 5-coat swatch of the polish alone.  At no point even after 5 layers it is showing a full coverage opaque finish.  It is still only a sheer over coat finish, and again, only flashes purple.  

I posted my review in two different posts in the enablers thread with my pictures showing it, and stating I sent an email message to the company and would post any updates they provide (or not) here on makeup talk because other ladies were waiting to hear how the company is etc.  

This is where the creep factor comes in.  

I woke up today to a private message from the owner of the company, Barbara, who was registered as an individual regular member-under her company name.  She only registered a couple days ago, and her profile only showed 2 posts made--but I couldn't see them.  

She was not rude per say, but it was creepy how she found me online here at makeup talk to private message me, instead of emailing my email she had on file for my order.

She must have been stalking any mention of her company on here, and matched up order information to key words/names on makeup talk.. I don't see how she could have picked me out on makeup talk to message me about customer service, and known that she didn't end up receiving my email I mentioned and known my order information if this wasn't the case. Seeing as she doesn't have my personal info available on makeup talk. 

I private messaged Zadidoll here on makeup talk because I felt she crossed the line, and remembered something about business can't come here posting like that etc.  

I was informed she was in the wrong, had been warned before already for her public posts on makeup talk (as chloeandbella), and those postings were removed.  I was recommended to report her private message so they could take care of business.  

(I did not respond to her private message)

This is when I noticed in my emails that my email to their company email address was kicked back for being too large, although the CC'd copy I sent to myself went to my inbox just fine.  I tried sending it again, same thing.  So I sent the email without the pictures, and the pictures along in a second email.  She received the regular email, but the pictures were kick backed again.  I then emailed her again, alerting her that her mail system will not accept picture files to be received.  At this point she knows I am aware of her private message to me on makeup talk, and that I am aware she's been reading my posts I originally posted in the enablers thread--so I know she's seen my pictures already.

Here is where it gets worse...

The owner private messaged me at 8-ish am this morning, was reported etc by mid day and ultimately banned for multiple offenses.  

Then all of a sudden, my second quick post about them in the enablers thread, a member made a comment about my post.  It has since been removed, but basically it stated that they see no difference in my pictures to what they show online at the company (false), that it is user error why I don't have color flash showing (false), that she has a bottle of the same polish and hers is fully opaque in 3 coats... then goes on to talk about I should look at it under an LED light, because I'm probably using a florescent light source.. Then she posts the website link and announces it looks like they're updating the photos to show it was painted over a dark base color, so they must be doing right...  The entire post is pro company, user is wrong... even when my pictures clearly show what I talk about.  

I looked up the member profile, and it was conveniently only created this morning, a couple hours after the owner got banned here.  They only made one post online, in response to my post about the company... 

Again I feel it is fishy, and alert our beloved Zadidoll, she looks it up, and responds that it is from a google proxy and the IP is being hidden, and again says to report the post.  

It was a pretty blatant offense of the owner posing as another fake member once she got in trouble.  Who else is going to sign up all a sudden, make one comment like that, and nothing else, lol, especially with a hidden IP address.  

I asked Zadidoll how I can go about sharing my experience without breaking the rules, and so now I'm doing that.  I was going to give until Monday to hear a response back from the owner of Chloe and Bella before saying anything against them like this.  But as luck would have it, she responded just a bit ago.

And now I am 100% positive the owner was the fake poster here earlier, based on her email back to me.  

She sent me a rather long email back, spending the entire time making excuses for her company being in the right, and again it must be me!

*She claims these bottles of Black Opal all came from the first and only batch so far, the same as her bottle shown online.  

*She goes on a diatribe about how I should look at it under LED light!  That florescent lighting does not show color flash well.  

(I took my photos under an LED desk lamp.  I've also viewed it under natural light, florescent, and incandescent.  It is the SAME under all lights.

*She claims she upgraded my shipping on my original order, for being a new customer, from priority shipping to first class.  I still paid for shipping myself, I didn't ask for an upgraded shipping speed, nor was it advertised.. so I find this a moot point.  She's trying to get brownie points for something that was not the issue.  

*She then mentions the update on labeling the swatch photo online today.  (and she changed the description of the polish online to have a section about view it under LED lights, anything but florescent etc etc)

Every single thing she responded with was the exact same info and points etc from the mystery fake poster earlier today! (except the added shipping thing)  Now how convenient is that!?!  *rolls eyes*

I feel it is bad judgement and untrustworthy of a business owner to get multiple warnings about her actions here, and then continue to do so, getting banned.  Then not stopping there, but creating other fake aliases, clearly listed as against the rules here, and harassing me as a customer sharing their experience so far.  

I do not appreciate her tone in her email she responded with either.  She talks down to me like I do not understand how polish works, how light reflects, how to see color flashing, etc etc.. I also made her aware originally that the trinket box she sent the polish in arrived with a horrid smell, like cigarettes and had sharp dangerous flaws on the clasp...but that I was_ not blaming_ her or her company for that fault--it is clearly just cheap mass factory junk crap..but customers don't want to receive items that smell that toxic/strongly or potentially dangerous, and gave a nice/cheaper pretty option to try in the future if interested.  She talks down to me in her response that she doesn't smoke, blah blah, and smoking around polish is quite dangerous.. Uuuhhh, duh!  I said it smelled _like_ cigarettes, _not_ that she smoked around them.  There are other toxic smells that can smell like cigarettes, lol.  ((anyways, I wasn't seeking anything about this issue, I told her I only wanted to make her aware of it))

She doesn't want to send me a new bottle of polish, claiming they are same batch so it'll be the same.  Which doesn't say much for her company, since her bottle is a thousand times better looking and matches the description, unlike my bottle.  How can they all be the same if that is the case!?  She did offer a refund or different color though, so I will be asking for a refund.  I don't want any more business with her.  

I don't know how the experience will be for others, but she completely creeped me out today, and turned me off to her company.  If I cannot trust a business owner to follow rules, especially when warned, to provide accurate products that match their descriptions, and only receive a bunch of nice-but snotty remarks and excuses back for customer service.. it is not a company I would recommend doing business with.  There is no telling how far she'd go to post private information and order info anywhere online.  At least (for now) she only takes payment via Paypal, so she doesn't have my payment info.  You might have better luck with her company, but I'd strongly caution doing business with her.  The way she responds for customer service and how she sneaks around here on makeup talk reminds me too much of how Richard did from Bondi nail polish (if you're familiar with that)...a bunch of snotty excuses, but she'll be cool and fix things, but never really take the blame or accept the fact what she provided isn't what she advertised...fake profiles, harassment, not listening to rules or warnings... not a good start.  Anybody reading this doesn't have to agree with me... I just felt it important to share my experience because I don't want others to deal with the same things (or worse) in the future.  People deserve a right to know about these icky shenanigans.  

Here are my swatch pictures


----------



## SaraP (Jul 27, 2014)

Good to know! Yikes!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 27, 2014)

OK #1, Eww creep creepo factor. #2 thanks for taking the hit because they looked so pretty in their photos. Your photos look NOTHING like the polish advertised (and I know you take thorough swatch pics because you're one of my go to gals for pics) and I would have been very disappointed to just get a shimmery purple/blue considering I have so many like it. Finally: if it is the same polish from the same batch that is HORRIBLE quality control and I wouldn't trust buying anything anyway.

Thanks for the thorough and chill inducing creepy review!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 27, 2014)

Ugh, I rarely purchase nail polish but now I will be certain to avoid this brand! And, to be blunt, the polish you have is ugly, so everything else is just terrible icing on the creepy cake.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 27, 2014)

Totally creepy since you EMAILED her.. plus it's her and her company's lost for not having you as their customer since you tend to order A LOT of stuff. I'm so sorry that this happened to you!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2014)

Yikes, I knew about part of this, but it turns out the part I knew about was the tamest part!  I can't believe it got worse.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm sorry you had to be the guinea pig for others, but I'm glad you posted.  I also checked out the brand, after hearing about it here, and was thinking about buying a couple of polishes next week.  I'll be passing, simply because the company seemed to be hostile toward a customer.  Bad CS is the fastest way to make me not bother with a company.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yikes, I knew about part of this, but it turns out the part I knew about was the tamest part!  I can't believe it got worse.





viccckyhoang said:


> Totally creepy since you EMAILED her.. plus it's her and her company's lost for not having you as their customer since you tend to order A LOT of stuff. I'm so sorry that this happened to you!





Shalott said:


> Ugh, I rarely purchase nail polish but now I will be certain to avoid this brand! And, to be blunt, the polish you have is ugly, so everything else is just terrible icing on the creepy cake.





Tweakabell said:


> OK #1, Eww creep creepo factor. #2 thanks for taking the hit because they looked so pretty in their photos. Your photos look NOTHING like the polish advertised (and I know you take thorough swatch pics because you're one of my go to gals for pics) and I would have been very disappointed to just get a shimmery purple/blue considering I have so many like it. Finally: if it is the same polish from the same batch that is HORRIBLE quality control and I wouldn't trust buying anything anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the thorough and chill inducing creepy review!





sarap said:


> Good to know! Yikes!


I'm glad I could warn some people!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I know some people wont think twice about any of this and will shop with her and it'll be fine, seems to always go that way.  But ugh, she just, blah!  I don't like when companies can clearly see a problem, deny any fault and then talk to me like I'm a special ed 5 year old who doesn't understand how life basically works.  She was that condescending in her email to me. The only thing she didn't do was draw a diagram on what different light bulbs look like, LOL.  I know I'm a pretty blunt person in my communications all the time, but I didn't say anything remotely deserving her sickening-sweet f-u/my crap don't stink tone.  

Anyways... my husband wanted me to just keep it short and tell her I want a refund.  But I decided my peace of mind was worth more than a 6$ paypal refund.  I sent her a piece of my mind in response to her behavior.  I even told her how creepy and shady she was contacting me here like she did.  She addressed me by my first name--when that isn't posted here!  I don't do business with people like that, their is no trust they wont go further elsewhere online or in real life.  I've done the peeping tom/stalker in real life game, and I've done the creepy a-hole with Bondi game ((and me and my bank are still pretty convinced he's the one who made a several hundred dollar fraudulent purchase with my card I had on file with Bondi, but that's another topic)).. I told her it is up to her own morals whether or not she refunds me.  A good business owner would have already done so without asking if I wanted one in a situation like this.. but I technically have a polish in hand, so whatever, I'm done.  If she does, she does... and if she doesn't, I still said my peace and wont be bothered to quit thinking about it.  Ya know?  

Trust is a huge issue for me as a customer, especially with new businesses.  It is why so many end up flopping quickly too.  I hope she takes some things to heart, her business will need it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 27, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Totally creepy since you EMAILED her.. plus it's her and her company's lost for not having you as their customer since you tend to order A LOT of stuff. I'm so sorry that this happened to you!


LOL... I snorted when I read your comment.  My husband looks at me and asks what's going on?  I said this chick on makeup talk, she's never met me, and knows how much I shop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Have you been interrogating my UPS guy?  j/k   Seriously though, you guys think you're UPS etc man thinks your crazy for packages... mine passed my husband in the elevator at our apartment building one night.  He was looking at the packages in his arms, and the guy told my husband "no packages for your wife today! She gets at least one a day usually!"  I was standing at our door down the hall (and around the corner out of sight) hearing all this... my husband walks in all confused.. "How does the UPS guy know who I am?"  The UPS guy has seen me around the building before with my husband in tow... and he is at our door so much he's memorized the poor dude married to the compulsive shopper!  I'm kind of glad the delivery policy has changed at our building, and that packages get delivered to the security guard now.  It was getting embarrassing!  

Alas, you are right, I shop a lot, and she did miss out on regular shopping sales from me.  Her loss.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 27, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> LOL... I snorted when I read your comment.  My husband looks at me and asks what's going on?  I said this chick on makeup talk, she's never met me, and knows how much I shop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Have you been interrogating my UPS guy?  j/k   Seriously though, you guys think you're UPS etc man thinks your crazy for packages... mine passed my husband in the elevator at our apartment building one night.  He was looking at the packages in his arms, and the guy told my husband "no packages for your wife today! She gets at least one a day usually!"  I was standing at our door down the hall (and around the corner out of sight) hearing all this... my husband walks in all confused.. "How does the UPS guy know who I am?"  The UPS guy has seen me around the building before with my husband in tow... and he is at our door so much he's memorized the poor dude married to the compulsive shopper!  I'm kind of glad the delivery policy has changed at our building, and that packages get delivered to the security guard now.  It was getting embarrassing!
> 
> Alas, you are right, I shop a lot, and she did miss out on regular shopping sales from me.  Her loss.


I swear that I'm not a creepy stalker! I just ALWAYS see you throughout most of the threads posting what you got with tons of pictures and reviews haha which are VERY helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you for posting about this. Even if the polishes going forward are gorgeous, I will not buy from them. There are so many worthy indie companies that I would rather give my money to instead.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

This is completely creepy. I don't understand why people like this think they should start businesses. She obviously isn't really the right person to deal with customers.

I really should change my makeuptalk name. Stories like this creep me out mega.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> Thank you for posting about this. Even if the polishes going forward are gorgeous, I will not buy from them. There are so many worthy indie companies that I would rather give my money to instead.


You bring up a good point. I would also add this woman is giving a bad name to indie companies. Especially while so many major polish makers are now fixing their ingredients to make them 3-free and such.... It makes people scared to shop with indies. Quality control!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> This is a review of a new nail polish from a new indie company, as well as a review on the company owner's behavior involving my purchase.  Others may have a different experience, but I wanted to get the word out about mine.  This post is kind of long because it is a dual review.
> 
> Last week in the enablers-shopping thread, a new indie nail polish company was posted, called Chloe and Bella, based out of Florida.
> 
> ...


Btw... This thread is now the first thing that comes up if you google "Chloe and Bella Polish" so they are going to have to spend some serious money on SEO if they want to keep their company afloat.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 27, 2014)

I just ordered polish from this company on Friday. Regretting it, to say the least.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 27, 2014)

Jen - if you would like a more anonymous name please PM me. I can change it for you ASAP.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Jen - if you would like a more anonymous name please PM me. I can change it for you ASAP.


Muchas gracias @@zadidoll!!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 27, 2014)

This is just getting worse and worse.  I'll update what my polish looks like when I get it.  Sigh - I was the one who originally posted about the sale and I've had pretty good experiences overall with indie brands, but I feel terrible about how this turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I originally saw a post with the details on reddit (which I can't find right now since searching reddit is hard and I'm also not registered on the site), but it mainly just had the sale code and a link to this blog with a brief review: http://www.rightonthenail.com/2014/07/chloe-bella-indie-brand-summer-2014.html

 believe the post was made by the writer of the blog.  It seemed favorable, the cost was pretty low, and the payment could be done with paypal so I figured it was safe enough.

FYI they do have a facebook page, under "chloe and bella cosmetics" where you could try contacting them as well.

eta: the blog link I originally posted was a newer one; the one above is the first one I saw.  The same blogger did a follow up here http://www.rightonthenail.com/2014/07/chloe-bella-indie-brand-summer-2014_23.html.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 27, 2014)

You're absolutely welcome, Jen.
 
Now in regards to this mess. First, I'm so sorry NormaJean this has happened to you. This is why @@Director has decided that we mods are to strictly enforce the no business owners/reps rule now and thus any business owner/rep can no longer post on MUT. This includes that they cannot contact members via PM as the owner from C&amp;B has done to you.
 
In regards to the bans, I won't get into detail about that however we do take member complaints seriously and when warranted the accounts reported will be delete with if any rule violations take place. Unfortunately, as well as being a business owner/rep there were indeed other violations which led to both @ as well as @ accounts to be banned. I have informed NormaJean of our actions against those two accounts.
 
My moderators are aware of the situation, they are also aware of what the owner of C&amp;B has stated to me via PM which on one hand I do sympathize with her because she is a start up however MakeupTalk's policy has been and will most likely always will be our members are free to post their honest opinion on a company or product. The only time we do step in to remove certain things, in these types of situations, is when personal information such as a person's personal address, phone number (personal not business) or comments about a person's mental health/physical appearance takes place. Again, we do have some pretty strict rules however these rules are in place to protect our members from being harassed by company owners or reps.

I've stated before, during the Panty Fly, Posh Pod, Bondi and a few other issues we've had before, and that is this.
 

Dear Business Owner/Representative,

You may not like what a customer has to say about your product or your business however the customer has the right to his or her opinion be it the good, the bad or the ugly. The more you argue with a customer the less likely you're going to win that customer's trust or loyalty. You need to apologize to the customer even if the customer is wrong but you don't call them a liar, you don't fight with them and you most certainly do not belittle their opinions or experiences. If you go out of your way to make things right with the customer be it refunding their money or replacing a defective product then do so with no questions asked. APOLOGIZE even if you don't feel you were at fault. Make things right. Even if you have to lose some money to make the customer happy if you succeed in winning back that customer you're probably going to have a loyal customer who will not only gush over how well you treated them but who will return to make more purchases. Anger or upset the customer further and not only will you lose that customer but in a day and age where social media is rampant that person could very easily create such negative feedback that it will not only deter other potential customers but also damage your company's reputation as well as your own personal reputation. The choice is yours to make.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 27, 2014)

Um, yeah, this is way too creepy. Thanks for the warning. I love me some polish, especially indies, but no thanks. Ain't nobody got time for that...lol!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> This is just getting worse and worse.  I'll update what my polish looks like when I get it.  Sigh - I was the one who originally posted about the sale and I've had pretty good experiences overall with indie brands, but I feel terrible about how this turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I originally saw a post with the details on reddit (which I can't find right now since searching reddit is hard and I'm also not registered on the site), but it mainly just had the sale code and a link to this blog with a brief review: http://www.rightonthenail.com/2014/07/chloe-bella-indie-brand-summer-2014.html
> 
> ...


That blog post is interesting. The daffodil color, even if she used it as a top coat, looks nothing like the daffodil on their website.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh, and just a thought, maybe you should put a link to this in the indie polish lovers thread as well.

I went &amp; looked at her site and I'm totally amazed, what you got looks NOTHING like the bottle she shows. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Christa W (Jul 27, 2014)

The indie market is so competitive and I trust the word of my fellow MUT friends more than most other people in this world.  It's a shame.  Sorry you had to go through all of that.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 27, 2014)

It's companies like these that give indie brands a bad rep. Sure you can spend the money to get a decent website, logo, and ingredients/supplies. But somewhere along the line, no research on how to conduct business is actually done. It doesn't matter if your stuff is awesome, if your business conduct is unprofessional, people will be aware of that more.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 27, 2014)

@@normajean2008 If you don't get an acceptable resolution (refund) from the business owner, PayPal is usually eager to take the side of the consumer. It's pretty easy to get a refund if you paid by PayPal.

Sorry for your bad experience. I would have been really creeped out as well. It does make me wonder which companies are monitoring activity on MUT. On one hand, I hope they are because it would give them an honest, anonymous assessment of their product or service that would hopefully lead to improvements. However, using information obtained by other sources (your order) to single out individual users is not cool.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 27, 2014)

JenTX said:


> That blog post is interesting. The daffodil color, even if she used it as a top coat, looks nothing like the daffodil on their website.


I think it looks similar but in the blog post it looks like the bottle is only partly full (bc it's a "press sample")?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 27, 2014)

"Press sample" typically means the blogger got it for free from the company and really has nothing to do with it being a sample size or different product.


----------



## acostakk (Jul 27, 2014)

What a pity. I actually liked the bottles I got, and fully intended to get more.....now, not so much.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I think it looks similar but in the blog post it looks like the bottle is only partly full (bc it's a "press sample")?


I think it looks similar enough to the company photo... however, I do not agree with most of her descriptions about coverage.  

She states online that this yellow glitter color is semi opaque in one coat, fully in 3.  Yet her company photos show two coats, and it is NO where near even semi opaque.  Full coverage/opacity for glitter (as I believe) is like the blog poster's purple glitter nails posted below the yellow.  A full coverage glitter, none/hardly none nail showing.  

You'd need like 10 coats to get that yellow as full coverage or opaque, lol.  

I really don't believe this owner understands what certain terms mean, or how to provide accurate descriptions.  

Oh, and Tamarin, don't feel bad at all for posting the original link telling us about this company.  You had no idea, and that's how you find the good indies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She at least only does payment by paypal, so she doesn't have anybody's account info/card info!  

And you know what, I was originally waffling between her "magnolias" polish and "black opal".  Had I chose "magnolias" I might not have experienced this outcome, and kept shopping with her..and who knows what would have happened in that situation.  She has pretty bad privacy trust, so this experience has a silver lining of being able to warn others.    I value the type of outlet and community this website provides, and whether something personally comes out good or bad, being able to talk about it and share makes things pretty good in the end.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

I believe I already mentioned how I sent her an email to her response and gave her a good piece of my mind/calling her out on her behavior.  

So far she hasn't said anything else in response, which I like because she really has nothing she could say at this point.  I just hope she learns and takes some important stuff to heart.  Turns out some of the points I gave her a piece of mind on were very similar to sentiment of what Zadidoll posted earlier here.  

I just wanted to give the update that she did send me back a refund to my paypal this afternoon.  It isn't going to get her any good press or brownie points, but she at least figured out it was the right thing to do.  I gave her the option to not refund if she wants, left it up to her to decide.  

I'm sorry it had to come down like this, calling her out etc, bad reviews... but she caused all this mess her self, she's only got her own actions to blame.  I just made sure anything I said was about what happened, how I feel as a customer, how her actions made me feel.  No name calling, cursing, or personal insults.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Oh, and just a thought, maybe you should put a link to this in the indie polish lovers thread as well.
> 
> I went &amp; looked at her site and I'm totally amazed, what you got looks NOTHING like the bottle she shows. Wow, just wow.


I can do that.  

In addition... some of her polishes look great, but I don't believe most of them will be as advertised.  The good thing though, is none of hers is SO unique that totally awesome REAL companies wouldn't or couldn't produce something like it themselves.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just ordered polish from this company on Friday. Regretting it, to say the least.


Well, I hope you like what you picked out!  The polish itself isn't that bad (formula wise), it isn't amaze balls, but it isn't terrible either.  

What is really upsetting is she slinks around, knowingly breaks rules multiple times, and searches people online.  I would suggest, and this would be for anybody in any case, that on online forums, never post your real name or any identifiable info that others can see whenever.  While those of us here (for example) wouldn't think anything of it or do any harm... it is cases like this lady that make it dangerous.  She had no personal information about me here, yet she connected my real info and order info to my profile here.  You can't do that without actively stalking.  If you have to post real info, make it private to members only/friends only, or use fake info/alias.  People might call you the wrong name, lol, like I get called Norma all the time from my screen name I use most places.  I don't mind, if by chance somebody wants to do shady, they can look up Norma and not find anything.  ((NormaJean is my girl kitty btw, and she loves to sit next to me starring at makeup talk, and wants blush with a brush put on daily when I'm doing my makeup.  Sadly, I'm not kidding on that one, lol.)  She doesn't have your payment info, which can be the most damaging if something goes wrong, so at least you don't have to worry about that! :-D  

People like this don't think twice about doing the same all over, and that is the scarier part.  Who's to stop her from searching for personal pages, like Facebook etc?  Defensive people who are currently in the wrong and deal this kind of behavior online, aren't typically above retaliating themselves.  Stalking, posting slanderous or threatening comments/images on blogs, you name it.  

while I can't obviously say for sure, I'm willing to bet she googles her company daily, looking for reviews, who's posting them... She's new, so she's going to be watching and looking for people to promote her products.  If it is negative reviews, she'll most likely behave like she's done here.  And that is the only reason I brought up Bondi in my original post.  Everybody who knows the issues with Bondi know this kind of personality and behavior, and this owner is pretty similar in interactions.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 28, 2014)

The name thing really gets me.  There are ladies here who know my real name either from packages or emails and none of them refer to me as such. I am Tweakabell here and that is what I'm comfortable with (and probably more likely to respond to, I rarely hear my name in real life, lol). And these are people I consider friends or at least people I "know." I couldn't imagine a complete stranger being so presumptuous and forward.

Edit: Here to hear and theses to these. Proofreading is your friend lol


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 28, 2014)

So I took some pictures of the black opal polish I received.  I took the pictures in natural light after reading what the owners said about the color shift being less visible under artificial lighting.

The polish is sheer unless you use a dark base.  In the bottle the color shift can be seen clearly when you change the angle.  I tried out some swatches over a black polish (shown in the pic).  I also tried it over dark blue and burgundy but there wasn't much difference.  You can easily see a shift from blue to purple in the swatches (though it's hard to see in the swatch pictures).  It also looks like there is a shift to a dark reddish-orange color (middle bottom pic) at certain angles.  I haven't tried it out on my nails yet so that may look different as well.  I do wish the shift was more of a gold but in the bottle at least it does look pretty simliar to the images on the website.  I didn't notice any cigarette smell but my polish was packed in tissue paper and not a small purse.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> So I took some pictures of the black opal polish I received.  I took the pictures in natural light after reading what the owners said about the color shift being less visible under artificial lighting.
> 
> The polish is sheer unless you use a dark base.  In the bottle the color shift can be seen clearly when you change the angle.  I tried out some swatches over a black polish (shown in the pic).  I also tried it over dark blue and burgundy but there wasn't much difference.  You can easily see a shift from blue to purple in the swatches (though it's hard to see in the swatch pictures).  It also looks like there is a shift to a dark reddish-orange color (middle bottom pic) at certain angles.  I haven't tried it out on my nails yet so that may look different as well.  I do wish the shift was more of a gold but in the bottle at least it does look pretty simliar to the images on the website.  I didn't notice any cigarette smell but my polish was packed in tissue paper and not a small purse.
> 
> ...


Your polish looks like it has maybe a hair more color shift than mine does, based on these swatches.  Your bottle shows more than mine does.  But your photos still don't look like hers, so I still say how can they be from the same batch of polish and be so different.  :-\  

The bad smell was from the coin purse she put mine in, so if you didn't get one that'd be why you don't have a weird smell.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know what this lady is trying to prove?  Other than the points I made are valid.  She made another fake profile account today to send me a nasty harassing private message.  Still breaking the rules, still behaving the same, and now she's working on breaking legal laws for online harassment.   :wacko2:


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 29, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I don't know what this lady is trying to prove?  Other than the points I made are valid.  She made another fake profile account today to send me a nasty harassing private message.  Still breaking the rules, still behaving the same, and now she's working on breaking legal laws for online harassment.   :wacko2:


&lt;_&lt;  that really sucks...you would think that after the refund it would be over

As for the polish - at certain angles the color is very obvious but other than that it looks blue.  I was just looking at it (now that it's dark and I have the lights on) and it's very hard to see the shift.

eta: and the color shift is more of a reddish orange than gold.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 29, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I don't know what this lady is trying to prove?  Other than the points I made are valid.  She made another fake profile account today to send me a nasty harassing private message.  Still breaking the rules, still behaving the same, and now she's working on breaking legal laws for online harassment.   :wacko2:


OMG! I could forgive a bad batch but cyber-stalking/harassing and bad CS? MAJOR NO-NOS which is a shame cuz @@Tamarin s swatches looked closer to the product pics


----------



## Monika1 (Jul 29, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Dear Business Owner/Representative, You may not like what a customer has to say about your product or your business however the customer has the right to his or her opinion be it the good, the bad or the ugly. The more you argue with a customer the less likely you're going to win that customer's trust or loyalty. You need to apologize to the customer even if the customer is wrong but you don't call them a liar, you don't fight with them and you most certainly do not belittle their opinions or experiences. If you go out of your way to make things right with the customer be it refunding their money or replacing a defective product then do so with no questions asked. APOLOGIZE even if you don't feel you were at fault. Make things right. Even if you have to lose some money to make the customer happy if you succeed in winning back that customer you're probably going to have a loyal customer who will not only gush over how well you treated them but who will return to make more purchases. Anger or upset the customer further and not only will you lose that customer but in a day and age where social media is rampant that person could very easily create such negative feedback that it will not only deter other potential customers but also damage your company's reputation as well as your own personal reputation. The choice is yours to make.


What fantastic business advice for anyone in business or thinking about it in this intensively interconnected digital information era! Those of us who feel we can't do this with a customer when we feel we're in the right probably shouldn't venture there, or should at least make sure we're not anywhere near our customer-facing representatives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is sad that a few impassioned mistakes have the power to very easily destroy a business and livelihood. This reality is not new to the digital era, or unique to business as opposed to personal life. But it does mean an experience like this really emphasises how important honesty, grace, generosity, forgiveness, and careful thought before words or actions can be in our individual lives. It also reminds me of a dear friend who truly embraces that understanding.

Thanks everyone for the reminder.  :sunshine:


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 14, 2014)

Goodness what a hot mess! Someone posted a link to this thread in the August Birchbox thread so I'm a bit late to the party. I do not understand why company reps or PR people come out guns blazing in various forums using the company name. They could create an account, post every few days about something unrelated to the product/company they're representing and then their cheerleading posts wouldn't seem so blatant as long as they stuck to OMG this is the best thing ever and didn't attack posters or drop details that only an employee would know. There was someone from SocialBliss in the past few weeks trying to do cleanup in their MUT thread and Zadi deleted all the posts/responses. 



normajean2008 said:


> What is really upsetting is she slinks around, knowingly breaks rules multiple times, and searches people online.  *I would suggest, and this would be for anybody in any case, that on online forums, never post your real name or any identifiable info that others can see whenever.  While those of us here (for example) wouldn't think anything of it or do any harm... it is cases like this lady that make it dangerous.  She had no personal information about me here, yet she connected my real info and order info to my profile here.  You can't do that without actively stalking.  If you have to post real info, make it private to members only/friends only, or use fake info/alias.*  People might call you the wrong name, lol, like I get called Norma all the time from my screen name I use most places.  I don't mind, if by chance somebody wants to do shady, they can look up Norma and not find anything.  ((NormaJean is my girl kitty btw, and she loves to sit next to me starring at makeup talk, and wants blush with a brush put on daily when I'm doing my makeup.  Sadly, I'm not kidding on that one, lol.)  She doesn't have your payment info, which can be the most damaging if something goes wrong, so at least you don't have to worry about that! :-D
> 
> People like this don't think twice about doing the same all over, and that is the scarier part.  Who's to stop her from searching for personal pages, like Facebook etc?  Defensive people who are currently in the wrong and deal this kind of behavior online, aren't typically above retaliating themselves.  Stalking, posting slanderous or threatening comments/images on blogs, you name it.
> 
> while I can't obviously say for sure, I'm willing to bet she googles her company daily, looking for reviews, who's posting them... She's new, so she's going to be watching and looking for people to promote her products.  If it is negative reviews, she'll most likely behave like she's done here.  And that is the only reason I brought up Bondi in my original post.  Everybody who knows the issues with Bondi know this kind of personality and behavior, and this owner is pretty similar in interactions.


I completely cosign this. I'm probably a bit more private online than most but that's due to the combination of having a very unique first/last name combo and an ex-BF in college who climbed through the window of my second floor apartment (he climbed up using the porch on the first floor) at 7a one morning to 'talk'. I'm a super deep sleeper so I don't know how I heard him in the living room from the bedroom but the noises he made messing with the window and screen from the outside what woke me up. Half-asleep I walked into the living room and found him just entering. I freaked and yelled at him to get out. Amazingly he did. (I'm a huge fan of forensics and true crime so I know this could have ended up much, much, much worse) I called the cops and the ex actually called me on my cell while the officer was taking my report and tried to get me to tell the cop that him climbing through the window was just our quirky thing and not him breaking and entering. I laughed and gave the cop my phone. He also had to be banned from the bar I worked at and kept calling me for over three years after we broke up. Crazy people don't go away easily...

I know there have been at least two instances of posters on The Purse Forum being robbed after posting details about their collections and houses (one of them even put up partial floor plans!).

http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/womans-home-burglarized-20-000-00-worth-handbags-851946.html



> Maryland State Police say they've arrested a Baltimore man wanted after the theft of eight purses worth $200,000 in Texas.
> 
> 
> Police announced Thursday that 40-year-old Edward Bryant of Baltimore is being held on a fugitive warrant. Police say warrants issued in Texas charge Bryant with burglary and theft over $100,000 and Texas authorities have begun extradition proceedings against him.
> ...


http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/woman-with-worlds-largest-closet-robbed-876868.html



> Theresa Roemer says a burglar broke in Friday night and took between $800,000 and a $1 million of designer bags, jewelry and fur. She said she has surveillance footage of the suspect spending 40 minutes removing items from the 3,000-square-foot closet she had installed to host charity fundraisers.
> 
> "He was a total professional and he's on tape," said Roemer, referring to home security video she said has now been handed to Montgomery County Sheriff's Office. "He broke in through the bathroom window in the master bedroom. He took all of my jewerly, all of my watches, my Birkin bags, my husband's watch collection."


It's very easy to let your guard down when you interact with people on a daily basis online but you never know who's reading what you post with nefarious intents. I constantly see guy friends on FB who have their entire address, including unit number, listed in their profile and the profile is unlocked! I keep waiting for posts that say their condo was cleaned out while on vacation. I use a different ID on each forum/social media site so if someone has a grudge on one then it doesn't get to carryover to another one. Again this could just be me being paranoid but better that than the psycho ex showing up at one of my kickball games just to say 'Hi' or a company I gave a negative review to finding out where I work.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I know there have been at least two instances of posters on The Purse Forum being robbed after posting details about their collections and houses (one of them even put up partial floor plans!).
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/womans-home-burglarized-20-000-00-worth-handbags-851946.html
> 
> ...


The Theresa Roemer story just got weirder...turns out the burglar got pissed that many of the items robbed were knock-offs, and mailed a few to the Houston Chronicle as proof.

http://www.shefinds.com/2014/this-is-why-no-one-should-ever-suffer-from-closet-envy/



> On August 12th, the Houston Chronicle received an anonymous call from a man (who went so far as to modulate his voice!) claiming to be the burglar of the closet and calling from a burner phone with a New York area code. The man revealed that the items he stole from Roemer’s closet are FAKE and that he tried to extort $500K from her to keep quiet about it (again–EW! who is this creep??). The deal fell through though, because she (understandably) called the cops, and so he decided to make good on his threat to “expose her” to the media. The dude then MAILED the Houston Chronicle a small sampling of the stolen items–a bracelet, watch and a locket containing the hair of Roemer’s deceased son–to prove that they were in fact “worthless.”


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL So what if the items in her closet were fake. The fact is she never said everything was real and the items that were real (like certain red sole heels) weren't taken. His own fault for not knowing what to look for.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

Too bad they didn't use the extortion attempt to set up a sting and catch the creep.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> LOL So what if the items in her closet were fake. The fact is she never said everything was real and the items that were real (like certain red sole heels) weren't taken. His own fault for not knowing what to look for.


exactly, also its not illegal to buy or own replicas in the United States, only illegal to sell.


----------

